# Specifying Multiple config files for hostapd via rc.conf



## epoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

I can easily hack the /etc/rc.d/hostapd manually to add multiple config files... but this seems dirty to me!

Is there a way to specify multiple config files via rc.conf? I have looked and looked..but to no avail. 

/etc/rc.d/hostapd looks pretty inflexible, as well. hm....


----------

